# where to print photos "my size" without cropping?



## GalMed (Oct 17, 2012)

Can anyone help?
Looking for a regular (not for professionals) online place to print my photos. They are all different sizes and I need them printed as is without cropping, means sometimes with white parts/borders. I have a lot of photos and don't want to go one by one and uncheck each of them in my order to suppress cropping. Was using Codec Gallery Classic, there was an option to set "no crop" in your account once and for ever, now they closed.
 Any other place???

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2012)

Mpix.com is a very popular consumer print lab.

Your only other option is to use image editing software to put each photo on a white canvas the sized to an offered print size.

You can also put more than 1 image on a canvas. Many online labs will trim the excess for you if you order a wall size paper.

Here is an example for printing 2 odd size panoramic images on a single standard size sheet of paper.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 19, 2012)

Welcome aboard.

Most print lab's customer input software is designed to prevent blank spaces, so the best way is to do as Keith mentioned and create a larger, standard size canvas/page and save it with the blank space already in it.  Then just upload as-is.


----------

